# Croozer Kid for 1 vs. XLC Mono



## dr.octagon (6. Juni 2015)

[email protected]:

Die Preise für brauchbare Anhänger sind ja durchaus saftig.
Liebäugle derzeit mit dem Croozer Kid for 1.
Der sei gut verarbeitet, kann zusammengeklappt werden und ist recht schmal.
Alles in allem sind die Stimmen zu diesem Hänger ganz gut.

Jetzt gibt es aber einen Lizenznachbau dieses Hängers von XLC, der ein ganzes Stück billiger ist.
Angeblich seien aber die Gurte nicht so gut ausgeführt mit Plastikarabinern als Verschluss.

Kennt jemand die Modelle und kann mir bereichten?
Lohnen sich die 150€ Mehrausgabe für das "Original" von Croozer?

Hat jemand noch eine Alternative in petto?

Danke!


----------



## thedom (6. Juni 2015)

Ich stand letztes jahr vor der selben Entscheidung und hab mich für den croozer entschieden. Der ist wertiger verarbeitet und macht rundrum einen solideren Eindruck, zudem riecht der xlc sehr stark. Früher wurde der croozer ja von xlc vertrieben, heute macht 2+2 das selber und xlc fehlte ein anhänger im Portfolio, deshalb der Nachbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (6. Juni 2015)

Die Preise sind saftig, in der Tat. Und klettern jedes Jahr noch weiter, sodass beim Verkauf bei gutem Erhalt ein hübsches Sümmchen wieder reinkommt. Andersrum kann man probieren, gebraucht einen günstig zu bekommen. Manchmal hat man Glück.

Burley Solo mal angeschaut?


----------



## jake (6. Juni 2015)

Hab den Kid for 2. Beim XLC finde ich die Gurtlösung unter aller Kanone. Was ich wiederum besser finde ist die Bremse. Da wurde halt die alte Bremslösung von Croozer verbaut die auf den Achsflansch wirkt. Wesentlich besser wenn man dickere Reifen montieren will. Bei meinem mit Mad Mike in 2.125" ist es schon sehr knapp und schleift ab und an. Davon abgesehen klares "Daumen hoch" für den Croozer


----------



## dr.octagon (7. Juni 2015)

Danke!

Tendiere derzeit wirklich zum Croozer, auch dank Eurer Kommentare.
Mei, 500€ sind immer noch besser als 900 -1200€ (Thule/ Chariot etc...).
Gebraucht kosten die immer noch 300-400 €, obwohl teils schon 4-5 Jahre alt und OHNE Jogger-Wheel.
Das finde ich inakzeptabel. Da leg ich lieber 150 bis 200 € drauf und hab was Neues, das ich dann, wenn er zu klein wird, auch wieder für 300€ verkaufen kann...


----------



## dr.octagon (14. Juni 2015)

Hi,

habe jetzt einen gebrauchten Croozer gekauft. Nicht ganz frisch, mit Flugrost an den Speichen-Nippeln, die Lager aber in gutem Zustand, keine Risse im Verdeck etc. Hat immer noch 270€ gekostet und handeln war nicht drin weil ne ganze Liste an Interessenten das Ding wollte...
Hätte jetzt ein paar Fragen dazu:
1. Die Kupplung habe ich wie vorgesehen mit dem Schnellspanner festgemacht, glücklicherweise habe ich hinten am Hardtail keine Steckachse, da wär´s nicht gegangen. Kann ich den Schnellspanner auch rechts, auf der Kassettenseite montieren um die Kupplung schneller abnehmen zu können ohne die Achse rausziehen zu müssen? Spricht was, außer mehr Dreck durch das Schaltwerk, dagegen?

2. Gibt´s irgendwas besonderes zu beachten bei der Montage der Kupplung? Kann man da was falsch machen? Ist das irgendwie schlecht für den Rahmen?

3. wie kann ich die Speichen und die Nippel pflegen damit ihr Zustand sich nicht noch verschlechtert? Die Speichen haben etwa weiße Oxidationsspuren und die Nippel ein wenig Rost, offensichtlich war die Garage wo er gelagert war dann doch nicht ganz so trocken wie angegeben. 

4. Welchen Luftdruck fahrt Ihr so in den Reifen? Angegeben sind dort 2,4 bis 3,0 bar. Das erscheint mir aber recht viel, v.a. weil unser Kind noch sehr klein ist und nur so 7 Kg wiegt. Für mehr Komfort kann man da wohl schon weniger fahren, oder?

5. habt ihr Montage-Tips für die Weber-Babyschale? Ich habe die jetzt einfach mit den Spann-Riemen am Rahmen festgemacht bin damit aber nicht 100% zufrieden. Sie hat noch recht viel Spiel und lässt sich leicht vom Sitz abheben, nach vorne und hinten, sowie seitlich ist sie aber fest.

Sorry für die viele Fragen und Danke für Eure Tips!


----------



## trifi70 (14. Juni 2015)

Aus welcher Gegend stammt der Hänger? Unser gebraucht gekaufter Joggster wurde vorher an der Nordsee viel in salzhaltiger Luft (und ev. sogar IM Wasser) benutzt. Da sind angerostete Nippel wohl ganz "normal". Eine andere Erklärung wäre Winterbetrieb auf mit Salz gestreuten Straßen. Nur von "feuchter" Garagenluft sollte sowas eigentlich nicht kommen...

Tue WD40, Brunox oder Ballistol dran. Einwirken lassen, abwischen. Sprühwachs aus der Dose drauf. Mehr kannste ohne Werkzeug wohl nicht tun. Es ist aber kein Beinbruch, die Nippel lassen sich ja auch tauschen. Kostet halt etwas Zeit und Du musst neu zentrieren.

Kann die Kupplung nicht immer am Rad verbleiben? Kupplung rechts? Noch nie gesehen. Ist die am Croozer symmetrisch so dass die dann auch gut bedienbar bleibt? Obs technisch passt, liegt auch am Schaltauge. Läuft der Croozer exakt mittig? Manche Hänger nämlich nicht. Wenn man die auf rechts angekuppelt umbaute... liefen sie danach auf der falschen Seite außermittig. Kannst du nicht einfach die Achse umdrehen, dann erreichst Du dasselbe... _Oha, ich glaube jetzt habbichs kapiert: genau das hast Du vor und gefragt. Klar, das geht!_

_Unabhängig von der Montageseite muss der Schnellspanner lang genug sein! 3 Windungen der Gegenhaltermutter reichen nicht, ev. benötigst Du eine extralange Version des Schnellspanners. Wenn Du sicher gehen willst, müsstest Du den Hersteller des Rades fragen, ob Hängerbetrieb erlaubt ist._

Luftdruck bei uns mit Big Apple oder Black Jack irgendwas um 1 Bar. Läuft möglicherweise etwas schwerer, aber Komfort ist doch deutlich besser!

Weberschale weiß ich nicht. Fand die Hängematte von Chariot aber auch von der Theorie her besser für den Komfort. Die hat keine "harte" Form, sondern hängt wirklich, das fand ich damals sehr komfortabel anzuschaun und die Kinder mochten die Matte sehr.


----------



## dr.octagon (14. Juni 2015)

Hi,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ja genau, Kupplung links aber Schnellspanner rechts. Prinzipiell soll die schon länger dran bleiben aber wenn ich mal was Gröberes mit dem Rad vorhabe möchte ich kein zusätzliches Eisen rumschleppen, bzw. die Stabilität des Schnellspann-Verschlussses riskieren. Genug Windungen sind aber sicherlich noch erfasst, sodass ich dem Braten schon traue.
WD40 hab ich schon drauf auf den Speichen. Standort war München, tippe also eher auf Streusalz als auf Seeluft ;-) .

_Edit meint noch: War wohl doch die Garage. Das Jogger-Wheel sieht genauso aus und das hatten die wohl kaum benutzt._

Bringts was mit der feinen Drahtbürste mal die Verkrustungen abzumachen und dann zu ölen / wachsen?
Notfalls lass ich das irgendwann neu Einspeichen, damit hab ich selbst keine Erfahrung.

Die Weber Schale hab ich als Schnäppchen abgegriffen, 15€ fand ich sehr fair. Neu kostet die ja auch so 60 - 80 €.
Wollte auch die Hängematte, aber jetzt muss es damit gehen. Bisher hat´s der Junior auch gut toleriert.

Werde mal den Druck rausnehmen. Nachdem ich sowieso mit dem Hänger meistens mit der Regierung unterwegs bin, ist Speed sowieso sekundäres Interesse. Komfort geht dann vor.

Grüße!

dr.octagon


----------



## trifi70 (2. Juli 2015)

Falls noch wer günstisch einen 1-Sitzer sucht: Burley Honey Bee grad für 348 bei bike discount.


----------

